# ArtMinds Essential Oil Blend from Michaels



## AutumnBreezeSoaps

Has anyone used this in your cold process soaps and do they blend well?  I hate to use it and find out it's only for the hot process and screw up our number one batch of soap!  
Should be my last question of the night!  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Obsidian

I wouldn't use it. Its not pure essential oil and its formulated for melt and pour. If I remember right someone used it in CP and the scent was very weak. 
You are better off ordering scents from a reliable soaping supply website or finding a local soap supply store.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps

Thanks much, will do that


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps

So instead of using the oils from Michaels I used a cocoa powder in part of the soap to make a swirl and added some cinnamon as well in hopes I will get SOME sort of smell to my soap.  It turned out super good (at least up to the pouring part of it).  Traced up really nice and we have it in our mold, covered and sitting in a safe place for 24 hours.  When does it usually go into gel stage?  Or will it go into gel stage?  The mixtures were both between 100 and 110.


----------



## Ellacho

Hi AutumnBreeze, I was just at Michael's today and saw those essential oils too! They were not only pricy but they were not labeled properly. Basically, some of bottles did not have any labels what so ever. You can get better quality and less expensive essential oils from reputable soap suppliers.  I know you can use the 40% to compensate the cost at Michael's but I would not buy EOs from there .


----------



## Ellacho

AutumnBreezeSoaps said:


> So instead of using the oils from Michaels I used a cocoa powder in part of the soap to make a swirl and added some cinnamon as well in hopes I will get SOME sort of smell to my soap.  It turned out super good (at least up to the pouring part of it).  Traced up really nice and we have it in our mold, covered and sitting in a safe place for 24 hours.  When does it usually go into gel stage?  Or will it go into gel stage?  The mixtures were both between 100 and 110.



If you insulate your soap(sometime even if you did not insulate it), the soap will go through the gel stage within a few hours of pouring it into a mold. The soap gets so hot it becomes a translucent gel.


----------



## Obsidian

How big is your batch and how much cinnamon did you use? Cinnamon is a heater so your soap will probably go into gel relatively fast, depending on how much you used.
Gel can happen quickly or it can take a few hours to get going. I have difficulty getting my soaps to gel, even wrapped in a towel during the summer they won't gel unless I force it in a warm oven.
Since this is your first soap, I suggest you check your soap Every hour or so. If the top cracks or you get little oil/water spots on top, uncover and let it cool down as both those things are a sign of overheating.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps

Our total batch was 68 oz of oils.  I used 1 TBS each of cocoa powder  and Cinnamon.  Right now if you walk by it, it smells of chocolate cake cooking with just a hint of cinnamon.   Hoping that isn't too much.  I just wanted something since I was not able to use my crappy oil I got from Michaels   So that is the best I could come up with...I have lots to learn yet!


----------



## pamielynn

Yeah, everything at Michael's is designed for CRAFT soap. If you're serious about learning to make real soap - just stay away from there  You'll end up with more frustration and money wasted than if you spent the money for quality ingredients. What goes in is what comes out.

Look into buying from www.wholesalsuppliesplus.com or www.brambleberry.com. Both are great places for beginners.


----------



## DeeAnna

And, no, cocoa or cinnamon powders do not leave any scent in soap, long term. Nice color, but no smell.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps

I have a brambleberry order started   Just trying to figure out what scents and colors I want   FUN!


----------



## SplendorSoaps

I bought some of these fragrances from Michael's along with my first melt & pour kit (I'm now hooked on cold process, but we all have to start somewhere!).  I tried to use these FOs on my first batch of CP soap and it immediately seized.  A few batches later, I tried again, making sure to anchor the FOs with a little olive oil, made sure to keep the temperatures low, and kept the mixing to a bare minimum.  It still seized immediately.  These are definitely only for melt & pour.  Trust me, I found out the hard way!  LOL


----------



## shunt2011

The oils at Michael's are low quality and only for MP.  If making CP you will want to purchase from reliable suppliers.  They will generally list CP results and usage rate as well.


----------

